# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  243 Factory Rounds Sako & Hornady Precision

## Ranal

Purchased these for trying out in my 243 after having it suppressed. 

3 fired from each packet. Will include fired cases. 

HORNADY PRECISION HUNTER 243WIN 90GR ELD-X $60

Sako 243 100GR Gamehead SP $40

Based in West Auckland but drive around a fair bit so could possibly organise a drop off somewhere.

Cheers

----------


## northdude

Take it your rifle didnt like them

----------


## Ranal

> Take it your rifle didnt like them


Didn't not like them which was good if i can't get hold of the other ammo. Another box shot just a bit better so will run that one for now.

----------


## csmiffy

Pity you arent in chch
I'd have a crack at the sako hobbies
Free bump

----------


## Ranal

> Just realised this was like a year ago….. newbie mistake


All good, the rifle shot all ammo basically same point of impact at 100m so just used everything up. Cheers

----------

